
Ask HN: Is something injecting code inside webpages? - nkkollaw
It seems like many times--and every time I visit for the first time--I visit an HTTPS website my browser cannot connect, giving me an ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE error.<p>Then, it works if I refresh the page.<p>I&#x27;m using a Vodafone connection via Fon. Is it possible that they&#x27;re trying to inject code into webpages? How can I find out and if possible fix it?
======
Rjevski
Seems like the first connection attempt to a new host is dropped; could be
malicious, could be misconfiguration of one of their "magic boxes".

A VPN should sort this out, worst case the first VPN connection attempt will
fail just like everything else, but the second attempt will work; once you
have your VPN up all traffic should flow just fine within it, and no more
problems.

